# 2 JL w6 10"



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

Will 2 jl w6 10 hit hard in a 65 rag impala and how many watts would I need to push em


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

for real no one knows or gives a sh!t thats what i have they were given to me thats why im askin i dont have to much room in the trunk my cars at low life getting a full wrap and they makin me a rack for ten batteries 3 pumps any ideas :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Mar 5 2009, 10:59 AM~13191003
> *Will 2 jl w6 10 hit hard in a 65 rag impala and how many watts would I need to push em
> *


 Whats the ohm load that will tell us more about the subs rather than model numbers? Are the dual or single voice coil? If you dont know then I would be safe and run an amp at 4 ohms so your not blowing shit up. IMO just being safe.... The more info you give us the more info you will get. Just saying :dunno:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well i'll be the first to respond. I've always been a fan of JL so i'll take any thing that's made by em.Being the space is going to be a issue yea i'd give it a try.Just all kind depends on what kind of sound you want.If you want a tight punchy sound go w/ a sealed box,if ya want a little more boom go with a ported box.If ya really like the low notes go bandpass but it all depends on the room you have especially w/ all the batt. and pumps.How this helps good luck. :thumbsup: 

Any one else want to chime in?


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

they are dual voice coil and i think their 4 ohms


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

tell you the truth its hard to get good bass out of a rag top. you will have some bass there,but its not the same as if you had that same setup in a hard top.


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Mar 8 2009, 09:16 PM~13220662
> *they are dual voice coil and i think their 4 ohms
> *


you dont want to sell them


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BALLIN_24Z_@Mar 14 2009, 12:58 AM~13277640
> *you dont want to sell them
> *


no i need some beat in the rag


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Just figure what you have for room and build you'r box around that.A sealed box should take the least amount of room but i'd at lest see if you can get a ported in there as long as a box has the specks for the woofers other wise just build something to your likings and within the air space of the recommended of the woofers.


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 17 2009, 11:28 AM~13305215
> *Just figure what you have for room and build you'r box around that.A sealed box should take the least amount of room but i'd at lest see if you can get a ported in there as long as a box has the specks for the woofers other wise just build something to your likings and within the air space of the recommended of the woofers.
> *


thnx


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## chingonlincoln (May 10, 2009)

i had the same problem get w1,s you can put a smaller box & it will still sound good


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chingonlincoln_@May 22 2009, 02:10 PM~13971785
> *i had the same problem get w1,s you can put a smaller box & it will still sound good
> *


Thnx


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Mar 8 2009, 09:49 PM~13221073
> *tell you the truth its hard to get good bass out of a rag top. you will have some bass there,but its not the same as if you had that same setup in a hard top.
> *


i tried to fit 3 10w6's in the 63 not enough room... went with 3 8w6's in a ported box but it sounded like crap! remember when it was at marios?? it looked real nice and sounded ok with the top up but once you dropped the top it was all bad!  and you know we always have the top down  

maybe your car might have a little more room than mine did though.... good luck


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jun 23 2009, 03:42 PM~14275468
> *i tried to fit 3 10w6's in the 63 not enough room... went with 3 8w6's in a ported box but it sounded like crap! remember when it was at marios?? it looked real nice and sounded ok with the top up but once you dropped the top it was all bad!   and you know we always have the top down
> 
> maybe your car might have a little more room than mine did though.... good luck
> *


Thanks I do remember it at marios but never heard it hit


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

nice rag.....puertorican here too........ :biggrin:


----------



## R8R4LIFE (Apr 6, 2006)

Well depending on which you have. If they are the old 10w6 they are dual 6 ohm. If you have the new ones which are 10w6v2, then they are dual 4 ohm. Either one you have you are going to want to wire them in parallel so you drop the ohms more. Just make sure you run them with a good powerful amp than can go down to 1 ohm. GL


----------



## LIVINLOWNYC (Apr 30, 2009)

you need to go bandpass


----------



## 5spoke666 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLOWNYC_@Jun 30 2009, 02:27 PM~14342440
> *you need to go bandpass
> *


x2....some one know's what's up...


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

I HAVE THE NEWER 10W6 IN MY BIG BODY IM RUNNING 600 RMS AND IT SOUNDS REALLY NICE. THE TRUTH IS NO ONE CAN REALLY GIVE YOU THAT ANSWER THERES TO MANY VARIABLES, EG>>> BOX DESIGN, AMP'S, POWER WIRING..........IF YOU HAVE THEM JUST DO IT AND SEE. GOOD LUCK


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jun 24 2009, 07:48 PM~14288413
> *nice rag.....puertorican here too........ :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP BORICUA THANKS


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

IT IS ALL IN THE DESIGN OF THE BOX. GET SOMEONE WHO KNOWS HOW TO BUILD BOXES GOOD AND THEY WILL GET THAT SHIT TO BANG. THEY ALSO RECOMMEND (JL AUDIO) THAT YOU USE A JL1001 FOR TWO 10W6.


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

my neighbor has a soft top jeep. he thought it was gonna bump like his truck, but i told him its diiferent cause he has an open type vehicle. bump if you lookin more for clean bass, then yes you can. it depends on the box. ported best and big box. but ifyou want a slammin sound you'll lose most of it cause its a vert.


----------

